
How to create MVC folder structure in Flask similar to Codeigniter - krishani
Hi<p>I&#x27;m a PHP (Codeigniter) developer who needs to work with Python for a new project. I have decided to use Flask on Google App Engine. However I&#x27;m confused on how to create the models and controllers like in Codeigniter.<p>Can someone guide me on how I can go about this?<p>P.S. I&#x27;m new to both Python and Flask
======
mjhea0
Check out [https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-
tdd](https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-tdd)

